
A deeply worrying example of how fascism can grow in Europe - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/Jonathon_Shafi/status/969632268372316160
======
qubex
My native Italy is voting today. The rise of anti-immigration sentiment and
fascist nostalgics is horrifying, they’ve put out a very slick and savvy
campaign.

